# "Kneesworth" radio control evening ?????



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi

Initially want to guage interest, the Wed is virtually a certainty, will need to see about the Sunday event.

I have been speaking with Demos and he is happy for us to use the other hall at The Cambridge Motel:-
The address is:

_The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge._

It is possible to have 2 events, one as part of the April "Kneesworth" meet and also another one on a Sunday that would include a luchtime meet. I am open to any suggestions, but thought we could have a play then bite to eat (whilst the batteries recharge) then a further play after food break. Hopefully this will mean that we can all manage to have fun.

I have 2 or 3 cars that I will bring and am happy for anyone to have a go with, I am not an expert at radio controlled cars so come show me up :lol:

Any comments please post.

Wed 18th April evening event possible *attendees *:-

NormStrm
phodge + Mr phodge
OuTTlaw

Sun tba possibly May, will need to see what is available, but please post any prefered dates ? I am not available Sun 29th April - possible *attendees*:-

NormStrm
phodge + Mr phodge


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Norm,

Put us as possibles for both. Can't do the Sunday of the IOM trip, but can do any others at the mo...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

You run your TT on batteries???

:roll:

I felt like I jumped in the middle of another conversation thread when reading your first post ... do I deduce that there could be an April Sunday meet as well as an April Weds meet, and that the former could involve some sort of battery powered activity??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> Put us as possibles for both. Can't do the Sunday of the IOM trip, but can do any others at the mo...


 8) Thanks


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> You run your TT on batteries???
> 
> :roll:
> 
> I felt like I jumped in the middle of another conversation thread when reading your first post ... do I deduce that there could be an April Sunday meet as well as an April Weds meet, and that the former could involve some sort of battery powered activity??


Hi Tony

It's probably my ramblings, I am proposing 2 meets the 1st is part of the April meet, the 2nd would be a Sunday but will need to see how popular before running, I am hopeful to get both sorted, as not everyone can make the Wed meets.

HTH

Norman


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman this sounds like fun, hopefully not to serious :twisted: I have a car, more of a 4wd buggy what i built about 10 years ago, it works but might fall apart :lol: do i need to get another one :?:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Norman this sounds like fun, hopefully not to serious :twisted: I have a car, more of a 4wd buggy what i built about 10 years ago, it works but might fall apart :lol: do i need to get another one :?:


Can assure you it will not be too serious with me taking part :lol:

Just bring along whatever you have and see how it goes :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)




----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


>


 8) I bet the Moro one is your favourite :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> 8) I bet the Moro one is your favourite :wink:


Yep. But the Denim ones does nice 4wheel drifts and donuts.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can I run a Nitro car in the resturant?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > 8) I bet the Moro one is your favourite :wink:
> ...


Any videos showing your expertise


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Can I run a Nitro car in the resturant?


Clive we will be in the other hall at the other end of the building, so I am sure we could accomodate your beast :lol: 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Nope. But this is good video of rc electric touring cars (from a world level championship):


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

I somehow knew clive would have a modded rc car :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Crikey these things are fast nowadays! :lol:

I used to race in various classes when I was a kid at regional level (yes, I had an extremely generous allowance! :roll: ) and even then the fastest flat-pan track car I had only clocked at about 40-50mph in a straight line. Those in that video looked a lot nippier! 

You can't beat the fun of a 2WD off-road buggy or stadium truck tho!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

OuTTlaw said:


> I somehow knew clive would have a modded rc car :lol:


LOL - it's not modded, just what it's called


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be very interested in such an event! have to blow the dust off my Tamiya mondeo.










FWD and slick tyres, should make for some interesting carpet cornering action.


----------

